# Can't decide between Asus 1225C and Acer Aspire One 725



## amandeep86 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello Guys!

I want to buy a new Netbook under Rs.20,000/- (Will buy from Flipkart.com)

I have shortlisted 2 netbooks:

(1) Asus 1225C (Rs. 19890)
(2) Acer Aspire One 725 (Rs. 20330)

My requirements are:

(1) I want more juice from the machine i.e. Performance
(2) Better Screen/Display
(3) Trackpad should be good. (I had earlier used an Aspire one netbook, and it's trackpad was pathetic)
(4) Battery standby is not an issue.
(5) DOS/Linux/Windows 7 Starter doesn't make any difference to me.

If you have something else in your mind, please let me know that too.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2012)

Samsung Laptop NP RV513 @ 22.1k only


----------



## amandeep86 (Sep 13, 2012)

Already have a Samsung Notebook with 15.6" screen. I want a portable one now.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 13, 2012)

Consider this :
Samsung NP305U1A-A06IN Laptop (APU Dual Core/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Netbook


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 13, 2012)

didn't check properly. though it was a 11" unit 
if you want a netbook, consider getting one with at least E350 or E450. Even better if you can grab one with E2-1800 but those cost a lot and considering the performance is badly overpriced. avoid all sort of Atom processor cause those are not even powerful for basic multitasking. and ram can't be upgraded.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 14, 2012)

The Samsung I mentioned above is E-450. Has 2 GB RAM onboard with the possibility to swap it out for higher.
Screen is 11.6 inch but 1366x768.
Lightweight.
Decent battery life. (Just bought it a week back)
-SS.


----------



## amandeep86 (Sep 14, 2012)

How about Sony Vaio SVE11115EN ?

Getting it for Rs.25,917 on eBay. Is it worth it?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2012)

avoid. don't buy any AMD E/C processor based laptop above 25k. At this price they lose their value as performance wise they trail even 2nd gen Pentium Dual Core. Go for the one sling-shot recommended.
only E-series APU based laptop worth more than 25k is this: Asus U32U-RX012D


----------



## amandeep86 (Sep 14, 2012)

*Confused*

Oh man.. I'm totally confused now. At one point I decide to buy the cheapest one, and on the other point I think I should buy a good one because I won't change it soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 14, 2012)

softwares that run on a E2-1800 will run fine on a 1.6Ghz E450. But neither E2 nor E450 can handle any game or heavy multitasking though basic browsing + office work will go fine. I said at the beginning that E2-1800 will cost a lot and loose their value completely. E2 was suppose to replace E450. instead it made its own section above 25k. Samsung netbook recommended above cost 24k and i guess should be available for 22.5-23k locally as FK is pricing everything 1-2k higher.

with netbook the biggest sacrifice is of processing power. but usually they weight half and offer double the battery life.


----------

